# My 2nd Batch of Boudin



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

First off if anyone has a 7 or 15 pound sausage stuffer just collecting dust touch base with me i maybe interested in it.

We love boudin and cook it just about every weekend, I always buy quite a bit from Best Stop in Scott LA every time we pass through that way. We havenâ€™t been that way in a while and this grocery store stuff just dont cut it so i said what the heck how hard can it be, pulled up a recipe on the web and tweeted it to what I thought we would like and made the first batch it was good but very mild this one came out much much better for our tastes.

Here are my notes:

Meat
8 lbs pork shoulder
2 lbs boneless chicken
2 lbs pork liver
2 bowl/containers of chicken liver

Veggieâ€™s
8 cups yellow onions
6 cups green onions
5 cups bell peppers (i used red, orange and green)
2 cups parsley 
1 cup cilantro 
1 whole garlic bud
8-12 whole JalapeÃ±o peppers deseeded

Seasoning 
8 teaspoon Cayenne
6 teaspoon salt
6 teaspoon black pepper
6 teaspoon Cajun seasoning (Donâ€™s or Tony Chachereâ€™s etc)
4 teaspoon onion powder
4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoon crushed red pepper

6 cups uncooked rice

Cube up the pork & chicken and put in a big pot with 12 cups of water boil till just before meat starts to fall apart about 45 to 1:20. 
While this is going cut up all veggies, I keep the green onions and garlic separate mix the rest up. Then combine all seasoning in a bow and mix up well.
Once meat is done pull it out of water and set to the side and let cool. Use 6 cups of the stock you just pulled the meat out of to cook the rice in a separate pot.
Now add the liver to the left over stock and boil till done around 10-15 min from start of boil. Once done pull liver and set aside with the port & chicken.
Now take all the veggies except garlic and green onion and add to the stock, cook veggies till yellow onions are done, they will look clear.
When veggies are done strain from stock into a bowl and add in the cut garlic also keep the stock.
Now your ready for the grinder. Mix the meat and all veggies together and run through the most course grinding plate you have.
Now sprinkle the top of ground meat mixture with the seasoning and mix well, continue doing this until you have used up the whole bowl of seasoning and the meat is mixed very well.
Now is the time to add rice i shot for 75-80% meat to 25-20% rice, i just eyeball it in the pan. Then mix the meat and rice well and stuff.
































































Was around 23 pounds and a total cost of around $28

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

That looks great. Where do you buy your pig liver??


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Broshire Brothers here in Dayton has it, i was surprised.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Got a new to me 16lb sausage stuffer today and man yea it has seen better days but the price was right so home it came and a complete tear down was done. Cleaned all the old food build up off everything including all nuts bolts and washers as well as polished up the gears. Had to take a file to a few gear teeth because a few of the low speed teeth were chipped/bent/broke in the middle but after a little tlc it is running smooth now. Canâ€™t wait to give it a test run!

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Stuffer works great!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Store bought boudain is normally lame. I like DJâ€™s for a store bought brand but they probably donâ€™t come close to your homemade stuff. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Looks Good!*

I make my own too and have done so for over 20 years. My people don't like liver, or blood for that matter, so I don't use any. I use 50/50 pork shoulder and venison, usually Axis hams. I tried to emulate the taste of the boudain from Bert's so it has a lot of green onions. Meat is ground and cooked with S/P then cooled. Veggies (yellow onions, celery, bell pepper, jalapenos, garlic, etc.) are sauteed in butter with S/P and cooled. Instant rice is cooked and cooled. Then mix everything together and season with lots of green onions, Tony's, paprika, red pepper, garlic and onion powder, more salt/pepper to taste, etc. Stuff natural casing using my grinder with sausage stuffing attachment. Twist into links and package and freeze. No complaints yet!


----------

